# Please help me



## Flapjack (May 5, 2019)

I have had my cockatiel Flapjack for a little over a year now. I got him when he was only a few months old. We have a very good bond and I can do stuff like pet, hold, cuddle, and feed him. 

Recently I had burned myself so I put a Band-Aid on my finger. He was scared of my finger whenever I tried to hold him. I took the Band-Aid off but he’s still scared of me. It’s been a few days now of trying to rebuild my bond with him but nothings working. He’s starting to become fully scared of me.

Please tell me how I can fully rebuild my trust with him. I am absolutely heart broken and I don’t know what do.


----------



## Texas Tiel Fan (Jan 5, 2019)

The key words with upset tiels like yours is.....It takes time. Just be patient and talk to him every chance you get. Offer him treats that he likes. In time, I'm sure he will come around. I myself have had similar issues.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Food bribery! Get a piece of millet spray and hold it in your hand for him to eat. Millet spray is nice and long, so you can put your hand in a position where he's not afraid to take the food. Then work on gradually moving your hand closer. When he feels bold enough, you can old it so he has to step on your finger to reach it.


----------

